

Google's authentication-less, on-the-fly image resizing service - altern8
https://carlo.zottmann.org/2013/04/14/google-image-resizer/

======
altern8
Demo of it working:
[http://jsfiddle.net/ph7cghLd/](http://jsfiddle.net/ph7cghLd/)

